# -25



## Maryst (Mar 9, 2009)

Could someone please verify with me the use of -25 with injections or immunization when a patient comes in for an office visit for nail in the foot and in the process the physician would have to give them a tetanus shot. whould this be -25 because the shot is not the reason for the visit but a separate service or would this be looked at as a treatment option and not require a -25


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Mar 9, 2009)

You would code your E/M, the vaccine admin code 90471 and the vaccine itself (depending on which product you use).  You *should not* need mod -25 *BUT* some insurance carriers will require it anyway.


----------



## jharrell (Mar 10, 2009)

I agree, we don't use -25 for vaccine shots. But we do use it for other shots that we use a 96372 with.

Jessica Harrell CPC


----------



## rthames052006 (Mar 10, 2009)

Sharae said:


> Could someone please verify with me the use of -25 with injections or immunization when a patient comes in for an office visit for nail in the foot and in the process the physician would have to give them a tetanus shot. whould this be -25 because the shot is not the reason for the visit but a separate service or would this be looked at as a treatment option and not require a -25



What I have done for this situation is called up my carriers or went to their website to get their "guidelines" and put it in a word document or excel so you have it at your fingertips... in general alot of carriers don't require it but then you have those few that do...

Good Luck


----------

